# Lake Loramie Catfish Tourny



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

There is a catfish tournament this Saturday May 19 2012 at Lake Loramie from noon til six pm.
Check in is at Earls Pavilion on St.Rt. 364. $20 per person $5 more for big fish. I think sign in is no later than 15 min til noon. This is all the info i have found out so far. If i find out more I'll post it.:Banane09:


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, Next event is Sat June 2nd, Noon to 6 pm

Salmonid


----------

